# CBT/HYPNOSIS IN CHICAGO



## Guest (Aug 19, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can find CBT or hypnosis for IBS in Chicago? Someplace with a sliding scale for fees would be best, but any recommendation is welcome. Thank you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi job! You might try calling or writing:American Society of Clinical Hypnosis2250 E. Devon Suite 336Des Plaines, IL 60018(847) 297-3317And ask if they have anyone trained specifically for IBS.Also there is a hypnotherapist in Downers Grove, IL whose articles are very good, tho I don't know if she has worked with IBSers.Hope this helps a bit! ~ Marilyn


----------

